# Buying a boat in Bahamas & Sailing to Ozz



## svone100 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi everybody
I'm thinking of buying a cat in the Baharmas and sailing there for a couple of months then sailing home to Australia.
But I have a few questions 
what ime of year is it best to sail there?
are there any problems with getting though the panama canal?
are there any prevailing winds going in the right direction at particular time of year?
That'll do for a start
Laurie


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Hurricane season is Jun 1 to Nov 30, prime time is Aug, Sep, Oct.
Insurance rates will be higher if you are there during the 'season'.


----------



## svone100 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks any info is aprieciated.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Prevailing winds are SE I think. Should be a reach to Central America. But you want a lot of preparation and experience before you cross oceans, even seas. There are sailing guides for the worlds oceans with route and timing recommendations.


----------



## acruise (Apr 2, 2010)

xort said:


> Hurricane season is Jun 1 to Nov 30, prime time is Aug, Sep, Oct.
> Insurance rates will be higher if you are there during the 'season'.


hey
I am agree with you prime time is august to November but you are required for a sailing guide with out any experience & sailing guide it may be dangerous.

Regards
Dan hos


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

The Atlantic hurricane season and the Pacific typhoon season are at opposite times of the year, thus your window of opportunity for going from the northern to the southern hemispheres is pretty small and twice a year. One of these windows for going from the Caribbean to the Pacific is now until June. The best book for planning purposes is Jimmy Cornells "World Cruising Routes", which I've been using to plan passages.
It is a long way from Panama past the Galapagos to French Polynesia and even then you are just halfway there


----------



## svone100 (Mar 29, 2010)

*svone100*

Thanks for the advice so far I have sailed from Brisbane Australia to the whitsundays and back and spent a couple of years sailing around the whitsunday island group on my 36ft roberts. I have been working as deckhand on tourist boats up there as well and I have a coxswain certificate not a complete novice but learning all the time. But getting advice from sailers with more experiance is good. I'll keep redding the posts here Thanks
Laurie


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Great, then you know what to do. Your first post contained only questions, so of course I didn't know your experience. Many dreamers post here, often something like: "I've never been sailing, but I want to go around the world..."


----------



## CocoPutot (Apr 3, 2010)

WanderingStar said:


> Great, then you know what to do. Your first post contained only questions, so of course I didn't know your experience. Many dreamers post here, often something like: "I've never been sailing, but I want to go around the world..."


People, unlike mules, have the ability to learn new things that they have no natural talent for. Many "dreamers", as you put it, do fail in their initial goal of "going around the world" thanks in no small part to your enthusiastic reinforcement. As a leader, one has to enable those in his charge, provide positive feedback and as best they can see their goals as they do. As a member here you should be considerate to everyone, even those people who dare to dream. Your comments were not directed at anyone in particular but they do strike me as asinine.

I hope I never meet you on the water after I spend thousands of hours learning what I need to know to attain my goal only to have you dismantle my dreams because I dared to dream.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

CocoPutot said:


> People, unlike mules, have the ability to learn new things that they have no natural talent for. Many "dreamers", as you put it, do fail in their initial goal of "going around the world" thanks in no small part to your enthusiastic reinforcement. As a leader, one has to enable those in his charge, provide positive feedback and as best they can see their goals as they do. As a member here you should be considerate to everyone, even those people who dare to dream. Your comments were not directed at anyone in particular but they do strike me as asinine.
> 
> I hope I never meet you on the water after I spend thousands of hours learning what I need to know to attain my goal only to have you dismantle my dreams because I dared to dream.


You're damn right you hope you never meet me. I have little tolerance for righteous fools.


----------



## svone100 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Svone100 Laurie*

Now now be nice 
It's nice to see everybody is passionate about this topic I am still prity green when it comes to long distance sailing especially over oceans.
The coxswaine course has given me a few tips but as I said I'm here to pick everybodys brains.
It looks like the boat I purchase could be anywhere from the Canary's to Florida or Thailand (Thailand would be easy'er I think).
The reason for this voyage is I can save around $150k if I purchase over seas, very good incentive.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd have to side with WanderingStar on this...too many of these dreamers have not a clue as to what they're getting themselves into. Without out at least a bit of restraint, many of them would likely end up statistics....not exactly a good thing. While I think dreaming is a good idea, if you want to accomplish a dream, you really should learn what making the dream come true requires rather than blundering ahead blindly as you suggest.

No one, especially not WanderingStar, is dismantling your dreams, and if you took his post as such, that's pretty much your own damn fault.

Since the OP didn't state their experience, caution is probably a better approach than what you seem to be suggesting.



CocoPutot said:


> People, unlike mules, have the ability to learn new things that they have no natural talent for. Many "dreamers", as you put it, do fail in their initial goal of "going around the world" thanks in no small part to your enthusiastic reinforcement. As a leader, one has to enable those in his charge, provide positive feedback and as best they can see their goals as they do. As a member here you should be considerate to everyone, even those people who dare to dream. Your comments were not directed at anyone in particular but they do strike me as asinine.
> 
> I hope I never meet you on the water after I spend thousands of hours learning what I need to know to attain my goal only to have you dismantle my dreams because I dared to dream.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Dog. That guy was sensitive, he also got cranky when he introduced himself and wasn't adequately welcomed. Maybe he has other issues.
This poster seems level-headed.


----------

